# Complete excision of the 5th metatarsal



## mindyanna (Apr 11, 2011)

I code for an orthopedic group and would like to know if anyone out there knows of a code for the complete excision of the 5th metatarsal.  My doctor wants to use 28122 but that's for only a partial excision and I would like to know if there is something better out there to use other than an unlisted code or would code 28140 work?  The patient has osteomyelitis.  Thank you in advance!


----------



## susanp (Apr 14, 2011)

I think 28140 would work.


----------

